# What Happens To Your Bikes When You're Gone?



## Boris (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not trying to dwell on the negative, but have you made arrangements with family members for the disposal of your collection or collections that will net them the most possible return? I let my girlfriend know that she should contact a very knowledgeable friend of mine to handle the sale of my bikes, and that he's to receive a fair percentage of that sale.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

My kids will grab a couple and I don't care about the rest, I'll be dead.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm gonna be buried with all mine.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 11, 2016)

I would like my kids to keep what they want and the rest go to my best friend. I just want someone to enjoy them like I did.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

I would like to donate my favorite bike to the local museum.
But on the condition that I want to
be included in the display.
Just like Roy Rogers did with his
horse "Trigger" when he had him
stuffed & displayed.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm deleting what I wrote last night. I'm not superstitious, i just don't think it's a good idea to predict my own death.

I figure that if I'm too old to ride or build bikes, I'll sell or give them away so they're not a constant reminder of something I can't do anymore.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 12, 2016)

My son is my future he rides with me and has stated that he would keep and pass to his kids he's only 18 but knows the value in my bikes more so the love that I've put into them and would not let them be placed with strangers.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 12, 2016)

Wherever they go, I just hope someone looks at them the same way we do. "Man, look at that nasty old rat turd. Let's ghost ride that thing into oblivion!"


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 12, 2016)

I dont know what'll happen to my bikes when I move on, but I hope I leave in the garage surround by and wrenching on them. Talk about going peacefully.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 12, 2016)

I would hope word will get and the place will be emptied .I have some small numbered metal tags that were given to me by a friend that suggested I attach one to each bike. Make inventories of them with some history and value.
No family left except my wife and daughter . They have no interest  in any of it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 12, 2016)

My Son!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Should be a good year at Copake! V/r Shawn


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 12, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I would hope word will get and the place will be emptied .I have some small numbered metal tags that were given to me by a friend that suggested I attach one to each bike. Make inventories of them with some history and value.
> No family left except my wife and daughter . They have no interest  in any of it.





I will be your extended bike family Tinker.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't know anyone else with long enough legs to ride them


----------



## momo608 (Jul 12, 2016)

They'll be sold for a fraction of what they cost me.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 12, 2016)

Somebody here will be posting about scoring a bunch of old bikes at a garage sale for $35.00


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Hopefully the lady will keep a few she really likes and continue peddling them around and sell the rest for something shiny.  Maybe my replacement will like old bikes and keep em! hahaha, Dont know, Dont care really....I just hope their not parted out or scrapped.


----------



## XBPete (Jul 12, 2016)

My Lucille and other bikes go to my son Chris.... he loves 'em like I do so out of the 5 kids it is a no-brainer...


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 12, 2016)

Everyone close needs to be at my estate sale. I post it here once I'm dead. It's either that or keep a close watch on the Western Mass Obits'.


----------



## rocketman (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I know for a fact the bikes like the toy collection, the hot rods and gun collection will go to auction. I've discussed it with my son and daughter and maybe one or two bikes would be kept as well as a few other big items, all else sold. The money would be a boost to their future and leaving only the photo albums like my bad jokes to be talked about. You know guys it will most likely work along that same direction for most of you. That's ok as long as the deserving sibling's benefit from it. The sad note is like a few friends I have with zero family and they have vintage bike's, motorcycle's, firearms and other treasures that could possibly end up in the hands of city or county officials, what a dreadful concept. Now that I've put a little thought into answering this post I'm a bit depressed and little pissed off about my up and coming dirt nap. I will now finish my coffee and walk the dog's...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2016)

I made arrangements with Mortijohn.
He said no problem. Trucks ready whenever I am.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't have a will or a wife or kids or anything and I have a bad feeling my death is going to make the news like this ladies did:  http://www.buffalonews.com/city-reg...in-maine-home-2-years-after-she-died-20160115  So if things go silent on my end it might be worth your while to "check in on me".


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 12, 2016)

Maybe those of us here on the CABE that don't have immediate family to leave our bikes to should make wills with each other. The last person standing will have one hell of a collection.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I made arrangements with Mortijohn.
> He said no problem. Trucks ready whenever I am.





Cool I could use that DD fork off of your canti Autocycle! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 12, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> I'm gonna be buried with all mine.



I am with Island Schwinn. Bury me in the backyard on my favorite bike, so I can ride into heaven or is that hell? Wait I have been married for 30 years. I have done my time in hell. Heaven awaits!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

After reading this thread posted by my dear friend, I had a dream the other night.
I dreamt I had died but was able to take my bikes with me.
But the good feeling only lasted for a moment...


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

Today I had another dream & I began to understand the reason why it’s called what it is....

*Bummer! *
*

*


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2016)

mine are goin in a u-haul towed behind the hearse!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

spoker said:


> mine are goin in a u-haul towed behind the hearse!!!




Spoker you spoke too soon.
Bad call!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

2jakes said:


> After reading this thread posted by my dear friend, I had a dream the other night.
> I dreamt I had died but was able to take my bikes with me.
> But the good feeling only lasted for a moment...



I changed my mind, im leaving all my guys bikes too jake


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

This was left to me by this man.... honest !


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 12, 2016)

I just want to state for the record that Dave Marko is getting all the antique Floral Pattern vinyl flooring in my house because I know he appreciates it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2016)

this brings to mind a saying that I love:
my only fear is that when I die,my wife will sell all my bikes for what I told her I paid for them.


that should keep most going a bit longer.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't have a will or a wife or kids or anything and I have a bad feeling my death is going to make the news like this ladies did:  http://www.buffalonews.com/city-reg...in-maine-home-2-years-after-she-died-20160115  So if things go silent on my end it might be worth your while to "check in on me".



one thing you can be sure about that lady in Maine - she didn't care.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm leaving my bike to this babe. Not sure why...



But something will come up!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2016)

it's the pneumatic, um, tires.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I'm leaving my bike to this babe. Not sure why...
> 
> 
> 
> But something will come up!



Things like that make you want to climb a mountain and roar at god "thank you for making me a man"  holy hell.....thats nice man...


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't have a will or a wife or kids or anything and I have a bad feeling my death is going to make the news like this ladies did:  http://www.buffalonews.com/city-reg...in-maine-home-2-years-after-she-died-20160115  So if things go silent on my end it might be worth your while to "check in on me".




Whoa!!! That's insane. Should we PM you here and there just to make sure? Haha


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Things like that make you want to climb a mountain and roar at god "thank you for making me a man"  holy hell.....thats nice man...



_psst, you're not supposed to do that with Desiree on the forum. . _


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> _psst, you're not supposed to do that with Desiree on the forum. . _



Im sure she's heard worse.    Besides chics seem to dig honest guys


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Things like that make you want to climb a mountain and roar at god "thank you for making me a man"  holy hell.....thats nice man...




*Wow...If you act like this now....I can just imagine how you’ll behave when there’s a full moon !



*


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

The dog and I do share howling sessions, but now that shes older I mostly have to do it with a bottle 90 proof alone


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> _psst, you're not supposed to do that with Desiree on the forum. . _


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

I want a close up of that tat.....see whats goin on  wait, what? Its the dog talkin.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2016)

Gasbag said:


> Somebody here will be posting about scoring a bunch of old bikes at a garage sale for $35.00



Haha!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hopefully the lady will keep a few she really likes and continue peddling them around and sell the rest for something shiny.  Maybe my replacement will like old bikes and keep em! hahaha, Dont know, Dont care really....I just hope their not parted out or scrapped.



Amen!


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2016)

Haha you guys are awesome! Stay tuned @CrazyDave I might post a new avatar soon. @2jakes I admire and appreciate the respect.


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2016)

@bulldog1935 i appreciate you!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2016)

Desireé said:


> @bulldog1935 i appreciate you!!!




Funny, I said those exact same words to him just today. He's liable get a swelled head.


----------



## rocketman (Jul 12, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I'm leaving my bike to this babe. Not sure why...
> 
> 
> 
> But something will come up!



I would leave my organs to her!


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 12, 2016)

This is Exactly why It pays to be Good friends and buddies with people older than you ....


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

Desireé said:


> I might post a new avatar soon. @2jakes I admire and appreciate the respect.





Dear Desireé,
Since you are new to the forum, you probably don’t know about
the “New Avatar Committee”.

You must first submit your new avatar to the “New Avatar Committee “.
They will review it & put it to vote, if it passes it will be sent
to House  Committee in Washington where they will further review.
If it passes by a majority of votes, it will be sent to the “Billing Committee”
After a review, it will be put into a Bill & printed for the  November elections.

P.S. it would be to your advantage to submit several avatars.

Good Luck.
I’m confident that any avatars you submit will be great & approved. 

P.S.
Dave Marko is in charge of the “New Avatar Committee”.
If you say something nice to him, he will override everything
& you can have your new avatar anytime.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm not trying to dwell on the negative, but have you made arrangements with family members for the disposal of your collection or collections that will net them the most possible return? I let my girlfriend know that she should contact a very knowledgable friend of mine to handle the sale of my bikes, and that he's to receive a fair percentage of that sale.



Thanks Dave,I only want 60% of the sale.You bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2016)

I have to admit,I got choked up when Dave decided to let me sell his bikes.I once thought of having him sell mine but decided he was too stupid.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Thanks Dave,I only want 60% of the sale.You bring a tear to my eye.






Dave Marko said:


> I let my girlfriend know that she should contact a very knowledgeable friend of mine to handle the sale of my bikes, and that he's to receive a fair percentage of that sale.




I can think of at least two things wrong with that comment Vince. Did you not read the part about "knowledgeable friend"?


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2016)

"knowledgable friend"? At least I know how to spell knowledgeable.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2016)

Maybe you need to look at that again. It seems to be spelled correctly to me.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Maybe you knead to look at that agin. It seams to be soilled corractly to me.



You're right Thank God for "edit" and smart people like me..lol


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> gdhede hnderly bifnefrzing blob gobbobule snevrstadt lechdinkerjaf I'm really a jerk.




I really don't know what your whole point was there, but at least I agree with the last part.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave was going to leave me his bikes, but he smelled the cyanide I put in his coffee.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Dave was going to leave me his bikes, but he smelled the cyanide I put in his coffee.




You should try my brand. It’s odorless.




Dave will never know.
Just one swallow... BAM.... he’s off to see the Wizard.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

almond-flavored


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 13, 2016)

Will it work with non-die-ary creamer?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

I think you have to use almond milk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone who has more than a few bikes and leaves their heard to a family member, must not like that family member very much. Selling bikes is a major pain!!! Assuming ones wife is older, can't lift the weight of an old bike, but would have to take photos, box and ship, or at least get it to a bike shop. Even if the kids or grand kids help, if they don't know the ins and outs of bike collecting, it could be a nightmare. 
I've had members of this forum say "will you take (enter amount) for the bike?" I say yes. They reply they don't want it. Why make an offer? I have people send me part of the money, then back out and want their money back a week or so later, after the bike has been marked sold. I had one guy visit and he said he didn't want the bike at any price since the bike has regular seat rather than "banana seat". That's pretty clear in the pictures. Well he was in the area and just wanted to see it. I was pretty busy that day but took time to show the bike hoping to sell it. I have had many people on the forum who were a joy to deal with also, not all bad apples!
. 
So I'd say sell off all but your favorite bikes so your loved ones don't have as much to deal with. But that's just my opinion, do what you like!  My brother (a cabe member) will get my bikes  - to answer your question.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

Once on a forum dedicated to bamboo fly rods and classic tackle, a woman arrived who had inherited her father's extensive collection, including "holy grail" vintage examples and no junk.  She received very good advice about selling on the forum and using auction houses.  If you have the patience, it's best to not saturate the market all at once.  Rather, gradually list items, see what gets bites, thin the collection, and take the balance to auction when you're tired of the process.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 13, 2016)

2jakes said:


> You should try my brand. It’s odorless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...and it's organic which means no problem picking it up in Portland.  Thanks Jake, I'll take two cans.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

to share with your "friends"


----------



## the tinker (Jul 13, 2016)

"Here goes another serious thread down the drain".


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

the tinker said:


> "Here goes another serious thread down the drain".View attachment 339292



a serious thread started by Dave?  you're kidding. 
Is Ohio Jones' cousin going to comment or just leer at us?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been mulling this issue of bike disposition as well...my sons aren't really interested. Some of them ought to go the way of a museum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife hates my bikes and doesn't understand why I need more than one. She would like to take all of them out to the curb now. So I'm sure when I'm gone some lucky passer by is getting a dozen old bikes.


----------



## Barto (Jul 13, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I'm leaving my bike to this babe. Not sure why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This unedited photo is proof that Barbie dolls are not disproportionate to reality


----------



## Barto (Jul 13, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> My wife hates my bikes and doesn't understand why I need more than one. She would like to take all of them out to the curb now. So I'm sure when I'm gone some lucky passer by is getting a dozen old bikes.



I say beat her at her own game...send all your bikes to me (best sent that Firestone speedo in your avatar as well, don't want to take any chances)
Bart


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2016)

Barto said:


> This unedited photo is proof that Barbie dolls are not disproportionate to reality







Actually I bought it at a garage sale in Portland.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

can tell you haven't had it long


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> can tell you haven't had it long







Nope, it was over pretty quick!


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Actually I bought it at a garage sale in Portland.



You have been around long enough to know who lives in Portland and has an inflatable girlfriend.I would clean it very well.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2016)

vincev said:


> You have been around long enough to know who lives in Portland and has an inflatable girlfriend.I would clean it very well.




Thanks, I forgot about that.




I’ve added a disinfectant in case anyone is interested.


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

Check her backside.Dave wrote his name with a heart on her left cheek in magic marker.


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

......


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

...........................


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 13, 2016)

Man, the folks I like here i like real well. lolololol...


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

Gee, this thread went from sad to stupid real quick...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2016)

did you post what you were planning to do with your bikes?


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

Yup. First page. But now, I'm thinking I'll have someone post a curb alert ad in the "casual encounters" section of craigslist, so you guys know where to find them....


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2016)

This thread was meant to be neither sad nor stupid. I'm guilty of getting of helping to sidetrack it too, but maybe we can get it back on track, as it is a subject that we all have to give some serious thought to sooner or later.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 14, 2016)

I will get it back on track. Being 23 I hopefully will live into my 90s like my grandfather. With that being said I will hopefully have kids/grandkids that will take care of them as I did (do). I will not sell them as I want to have them until I die. If however my kids do not keep them I would want them donated to the Smithsonian or a museum where they will be cared for forever


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 14, 2016)

Dave Marko: "_Dumbing down the Cabe since 2011"_


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I'm almost always joking around, keeps me sane and stress free (which hopefully counterbalances my other vices to help me live longer,) but a page full of blow-up doll jokes belongs in the "non bicycle related items for sale" section.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> This thread was meant to be neither sad nor stupid. I'm guilty of getting of helping to sidetrack it too, but maybe we can get it back on track, as it is a subject that we all have to give some serious thought to sooner or later.





No matter how much serious thought we place on our bikes as to what happens afterwards.
It really is out of our control.
We can hope who ever gets them we’ll take care of them.

We are merely caretakers.
That's the way it was, is and will be in the future.

But I believe you know this already.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2016)

My neighbor told me that when me and my family are gone my bikes are looking for Pokeman.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm almost always joking around, keeps me sane and stress free (which hopefully counterbalances my other vices to help me live longer,) but a page full of blow-up doll jokes belongs in the "non bicycle related items for sale" section.



I missed the blow up doll in the non bicycle related items for sale" section.Which thread was it?.Was it a good price?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm almost always joking around, keeps me sane and stress free (which hopefully counterbalances my other vices to help me live longer,) but a page full of blow-up doll jokes belongs in the "non bicycle related items for sale" section.





I’ll check with the moderators to see if they can remove and place them in the “non bicycle related items for sale”.

Also I will check with you in the future before I post and find out what you accept
in this section and what should not be posted.

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 14, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I’ll check with the moderators to see if they can remove and place them in the “non bicycle related items for sale”.
> 
> Also I will check with you in the future before I post on what you think belongs in this section
> and what should not be posted.
> ...



I would take her for a ride on my bike!  You could strap her to your rack or basket..totally bike related!  I think someones mad you didnt post up a blow up guy


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

She might be happier riding this


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

If ya can't beat 'em, join 'em...


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I would take her for a ride on my bike!  You could strap her to your rack or basket..totally bike related!  I think someones mad you didnt post up a blow up guy




Lol. That’s funny.
I believe with that avatar you have, not many would argue with you, unless they want to be mauled. 
Aaaoooowooooooooooooo!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 14, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Lol. That’s funny.
> I believe with that avatar you have, not many would argue with you, unless they want to be mauled.
> Aaaoooowooooooooooooo!



I was thinkin that sexy momma on the front of a rear steer tandem would be the ticket!  She would get some real attention


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

bairdco said:


> She might be happier riding this




Don’t get me wrong. I’m almost always joking around, keeps me sane and stress free, but this balloon
bike belongs in the Schwinn section.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2016)

2jakes said:


> No matter how much serious thought we place on our bikes as to what happens afterwards.
> It really is out of our control.
> We can hope who ever gets them we’ll take care of them.
> 
> ...




The point I was initially trying to make is, are we doing the best we can to make sure our loved ones reap the most benefit from our collections once we're gone?
I'll also be leaving a current record of all bikes and parts I've purchased and sold over the years as reference.



bikewhorder said:


> Dave Marko: "_Dumbing down the Cabe since 2011"_




Sidebar: That should be "Dave Marko: "_Dumbing down the Cabe since 2008"_


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

I would've,  but the schwinn guys have no sense of humor.

But I did find a suitable coffin


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The point I was initially trying to make is, are we doing the best we can to make sure our loved ones reap the most benefit from our collections once we're gone?
> I'll also be leaving a current record of all bikes and parts I've purchased and sold over the years as reference.
> 
> 
> ...




Can I please have your cardboard collection and egg carton collection??PLEASE??


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you Dave for the correction.I intentionally did that to see if you would catch it.Maybe I could also blame spell check.


----------



## MBP (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm going to pull a *Prince*, and let the sibs fight over my assets.  I suspect most of it will end up in the possession of *1-800 GOT JUNK*. :eek:


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2016)

Let's face it, our family doesn't feel the same way we do about our bikes
Photo edited because of very poor taste


----------

